# I'm worried



## Tomoko (Jan 13, 2020)

Hello,

I feel quite worried these days, and a bit helpless too, as I don't know what to do.

Until mid-December 2019 I never really had digestion problems, even in phases of high stress, depression etc.

My bowel movements were regular (once a day) and looked fine.

There were two times in the past ten years, when I had trouble, once was when I developed an allergy against fish protein (which resultes in severe cramps and extreme and painful bloating) and once, when I had an infection with helicobacter which was treated in 2014, and after that, everything was ok again. In 2014 I also had a a colonoscopy and castroscopy, which both were fine and showed no result but the helicobacter infection.

Now, since mid-Decemberber 2019, from one day to the other, some problems started.

Due to high personal stress (relative in hospital severely ill) I did a hospital visit and very suddenly had a strong cramp in my lower bowel, that lasted for about 2 hours. Same thing happened again two days later, just after getting up (and being relaxed, having slept rather good). I got up, walked like two steps out of bed, and the same strong lower bowel craps appeared, this time stronger, so I had to lay down for an hour. All of a sudden it was then over and the pain was competely gone from one sec to the next.

After that my stool consistency changed all of a sudden. From it always being normal it chaged to being mushy. It remaind mushy (not diarrhea, as I still have just one bowel movement a day, no annormal urge to go, and it's even at quite the same daytime)

Then it changed like every two days since, from being mushy to bein just mixed, so mushy with a bit darker hard little pieces mixed inside, to being almost normal for 1-2 days, to going back being completely mushy.

I had stomach pains befor Christmas as well, but they are gone for almost two weeks now. The mushy stool and this changing from mushy to mixed, to normal and back remains though and worries me now.

I do not have any pains passing stool.

As I had had an appointment fro something else at my doctor, he had already checkec the gall baldder via ultrasound which looks healthy, no stones, all fine.

Otherwise I also had a burning sensation at my anus at times for the past weeks, which came and went infrequently too.

I also had that checked at a proctologist last week, all fine there too.

I didn't eat any new foods particularly but do wonder if I maybe have developed a new adverse food reaction.

The abdominal cramps didn't return, stomach pain is gone too but the stool just won't normalize. I also don't know if this is even to be called diarrhea as I pass stool regular once a day and without urge. Just the consistency keeps changing and is often mushy. I of course looked up the Bristol stool chart but my symptoms (mixed, mushy with hard small peices and no diarrhea as I don't have urge and just go once a day) is not described there.

As for me, I am 41, female, slim, sporty, normal weight. I otherwisefeel fit and rather energetic, no fatigue, fevers, normal appetite etc. I do have an anxiety disorder and I wonder if all of a sudden my digestion migh react like that to stress and anxiety of the past weeks, and no due to stress because I am worried about this?

Could this be IBS?

Maybe some of you have an idea what this could be?

Thanks for reading!

Tomoko


----------



## Hybo (Jun 29, 2018)

Things to try. Food map. Eating fiber. Smoke pot and see if that helps (it helps my wife's ibs)


----------

